# 'Sure-fire' trading systems: Raising the Bar



## Timmy (2 March 2008)

I just found a website (I clicked on a Google ad link) that has now raised the bar on those 'Sure-fire' trading systems (you know the ones).

Well, spammers, be prepared to work much, much harder, 'cause I can get FREE ADMISSION (yes, in capitals and red!) to the "world’s wealthiest inner sanctum. Money markets dripping in gold, where…*One Investor Grabbed a $1 Billion Profit in ONE DAY!*" (not in capitals, and not in red, which is disappointing, but it was in bold...).

All right!

Forget working as much as 40 minutes a day for a 'lifestyle'... too hard for too little!  I want a billion dollars and I want it in one day.  
How cool is that???????

"*Gains of 700%… 1,008%…Even 2,866%...in DAYS*"
"*With Relative Ease and Safety!…*"


----------



## Nick Radge (2 March 2008)

Yes, but its amazing how people play into this from pure greed.

I had a retired couple come to me a few years ago. They said they had $15,000 to trade with and they just wanted to have some fun, be involved and weren't fussed if they lost their money. I showed them a simple way to define the trend, look for a specific setup and then how to manage the trade. I showed them how to do this using a free charting software program. It took them about an hour each evening to eyeball and then place the trades for the next day

Over the next 5-months their $15,000 increased to $23,000.

Then disaster struck.

Their 'well informed' broker who had diligently been taking their orders introduced them to a company that had a software program that could make their trading decisions for them, but could do so in less than 5-mins. The broker said that the software normally sold for $5,000 but he could get them a discounted rate of $2,500.

They called me up to discuss their brokers offer and you can guess what I told them. My major statement was, "your account has increased 53% in 5-months. What exactly do you want?"

They went ahead with the new software.

Needless to say that their account declined to $4,000 and they gave it away.

Can't help those that can't help themselves...


----------



## Timmy (3 March 2008)

Nick, that sort of story ... I just slowly shake my head in ... I don't know ... resignation?
People get sucked in, do dumb things.

Maybe they ended up having the fun they initially sought ... but I think not.

There are plenty of spammers/scammers, they often try their hand on ASF and get jumped on & chased off pretty quickly.  Your story is lesson in why it is important to chase them off ASAP.


----------



## skinner36 (4 March 2008)

I am currently trying to talk a close friend out of signing up for a similar thing. It is going to cost him about $10,000. The salesman must have a golden tongue. My friend rang them to say no thanks and the salesman talked him around again. 

Maybe sometimes you have to let people learn a lesson. Unfortunately, it will be a bitter pill for me to swallow if I watch him lose his money.


Regards

John


----------



## kolonel (5 March 2008)

You can lead a horse to water, but you cant make it drink.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## Timmy (7 March 2008)

Skinner, has your friend handed over his 10K yet?  Did you ask him to look at this site and read the stories of the scams around?

Kolonel - yep.



I got an A4-sized brochure in the mail last week for some prestigious sounding outfit.  Grabbit & Runn, Liar & DeShonko, something like that.  The utter rubbish in the brochure was laughable.  Do you know why bankers make their huge salaries?  Apparently they take my money (which they pay me 4 or so % p.a. on) and invest it in lucrative money markets where they earn thousands of percent.  Yeah, right ... Do people even believe this sh*t?  Nice pictures of helicopters and fast cars and swimming pools and boats and so on though...


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2008)

Oh man, this gets better.  I just found some spam that tells me there is a trader in California (where else?) who made $18 billion in a single year!  (I assume that is US dollars, not some bogus Kiwi dollar amount or something)

The page goes on and on and on about how this guy can teach me to do this stuff .... to be honest I didn't read it all (if I'm gonna make $18 billion in a year I simply cannot afford to spend 10 minutes reading stuff (10 mins is $34,000 of my time, dammit).  So I skipped to the end, & I just have to buy some ebook or something ... and the guy guarantees I will make at least $10,000 in net profits over the next 12 months..............Hang on, where did the other 17,999,990,000 dollars go?  Bugger it, I don't think this is fair dinkum.


----------



## professor_frink (2 June 2008)

Timmy said:


> Skinner, has your friend handed over his 10K yet?  Did you ask him to look at this site and read the stories of the scams around?
> 
> Kolonel - yep.
> 
> ...




So that's what I'm doing wrong! I knew there was something I was missing

I'm sure to get that helicopter I've been after now!



Timmy said:


> Oh man, this gets better.  I just found some spam that tells me there is a trader in California (where else?) who made $18 billion in a single year!  (I assume that is US dollars, not some bogus Kiwi dollar amount or something)





Korean Won maybe??


----------



## sails (2 June 2008)

Timmy said:


> .... to be honest I didn't read it all (if I'm gonna make $18 billion in a year I simply cannot afford to spend 10 minutes reading stuff (10 mins is $34,000 of my time, dammit).  So I skipped to the end....




LOL Timmy! Those long speels are just soooo annoying - but one quick click on that little red X on the upper right hand corner of the browser  - and it's gone...

IMO, if someone has to go on and on and on like that - the probabilities of them flogging a heavily overpriced product is very high.  I reckon the only thing to do is click on the X and never return...


----------



## explod (2 June 2008)

In line this morning buying a Financial Review (yeh I know, nother wasted270) and held up by the Newsagent talking couple into a sure fired way to have a greater chance of winning lotto, went for it like bears to honey pot.

This has been said before many times, "YOU DO NOT LEARN TILL YOU HAVE BEEN BURNT".     And "the good lessons are the hard ones"


----------



## Mike Of Hobart (2 June 2008)

LOL! Welcome to wonderful world of internet marketing! 

Of course genius traders write ebooks! Of course you can have a helicopter and a Ferrari just by reading it! Of course the ebook that can make you 200 billion dollars a year is better than the ebook that can only make you 100 million!

Alot of people think they couldn't possibly live on less than 10 million dollars a year, despite the fact that they have lived perfectly comfortably for many years on 50 thousand.

I've done plenty of things I'm not hugely proud of but these kind of sales pitches leave even me amazed. Crazy thing is they clearly work!


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2008)

LOL........ I want to send the guy 5 bucks just for the entertainment value...

Maybe this sort of OTT internet marketing is sort of cyber-busking....


----------



## Mike Of Hobart (2 June 2008)

hehe! I probably would have tossed five bucks into his hat too. Cheap entertainment at the very least!


----------



## kenny (2 June 2008)

You guys seem to get more interesting spam than me.

Are there any Australian versions of these or are they mostly US?

Cheers,

Kenny

PS. Timmy, it's been over 8 hours. At $200K/hour you should be heading to your 2nd million by now with that amazing ebook!


----------

